

IPad integrated clipboard to impact mHealth adoption rate - kmerlini
http://www.imedicalapps.com/2012/07/crowdfunded-accessory-combines-clipboard-and-ipad-holder/

======
rogerosorio
Very cool article - I like the idea of taking the Clipboard + into the
hospital. I really believe this product has many undiscovered market
opportunities. It'll be exciting to hear about them as they develop.

